# Switching from Interceptor to Heartgard?



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Dumb question but anyway...I've been looking online to see if I can buy heartworm meds cheaper than what I can get them for at the vet. I was browsing a site and noticed that Heartgard was cheaper than Interceptor, which is what my dogs use now. Is there any danger in suddenly switching brands? Any negative health effects...? It's only like a $4 difference...so its no real biggie but I'm just curious.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just switched one of mine to interceptor. She doesn't seem to have had any issues. Just got her second dose today.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think there would be a problem. There's a month in between the different brands.

Note, I believe Interceptor also prevents whipworms, hookworms, roundworms and heartworms, while Heartguard does not prevent whipworms. I don't know if that would an issue for you or not, it would depend on the area you live in.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

The worms that we have had issues with in the past are roundworms. (I had to look up what the different worms look like to pinpoint the ones that we've dealt with...and I have to say that I have an extreme case of the heebee jeebees now...) Uallis has never had worms; Eddie did when he first arrived here...roundworms and my cats have had worms on a few different occasions...

I'm so seriously grossed out now...lol

Anyway, I might as well stick with Interceptor...4 bucks isn't a big deal..

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

My vet will match Internet prices, perhaps your vet would do the same. All she requires is the latest price sheet from a website. Sure wouldn't hurt to ask, possibly they haven't even thought of it.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Patt said:


> My vet will match Internet prices, perhaps your vet would do the same. All she requires is the latest price sheet from a website. Sure wouldn't hurt to ask, possibly they haven't even thought of it.


Good idea! Thanks


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Is there any danger in suddenly switching brands? Any negative health effects...? It's only like a $4 difference...so its no real biggie but I'm just curious.


I asked my vet that very question and they said no. Good luck...worms are very yucky and they give me the heebee jeebees too


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a link comparing the two types of heart worm medications.

http://doghealthquestionsanswered.blogspot.com/2008/06/interceptor-for-dogs-is-ultimate.html

I use interceptor because I have collies.


----------

